# Ohio River 08/04/18



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

My wife caught her personal best catfish.. I had to put the phone down because another pole bent down but you can still hear the audio...lol 




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

-LOL nice flattie congrats to her for her pb what did it weigh


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

39lbs

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Good One


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

WTG!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the PB!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome,,,, What were you using for bait!?

Thanks


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha, nice video and fish! Your wife cusses ALMOST as much as mine!


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Doboy said:


> Awesome,,,, What were you using for bait!?
> 
> Thanks


 cut shad


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

39 lbs is a good one. Teach your wife how to work a big fish. Pump the rod, when the fish isn't taking drag, pull the fish toward you and take up the line as she lowers the rod to make another pull towards her. Lot easier than trying to winch them in. How heavy was the blue?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

That had to be fun.


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

multi species angler said:


> 39 lbs is a good one. Teach your wife how to work a big fish. Pump the rod, when the fish isn't taking drag, pull the fish toward you and take up the line as she lowers the rod to make another pull towards her. Lot easier than trying to winch them in. How heavy was the blue?


She caught the fish!!! She had fun!! I'm not trying to be some professional fishing coach!! Have you ever tried to tell a woman what to do...lol. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

cali2ohio01 said:


> She caught the fish!!! She had fun!! I'm not trying to be some professional fishing coach!! Have you ever tried to tell a woman what to do...lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


 My wife ( now in heaven) came to the dam one day to see what all the fuss was about. She hooked a 7 lb wiper on a mooneye and asked for help. I set the drag for her and she brought it in. I never heard another comment about me fishing for those bruisers! Just let them have a blast!! Great job and video,,


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

cali2ohio01 said:


> She caught the fish!!! She had fun!! I'm not trying to be some professional fishing coach!! Have you ever tried to tell a woman what to do...lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


 You don't tell them, you suggest.


----------

